# BBC Reprt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A suspected bomb blast has rocked the centre of the Turkish capital, Ankara, wounding more than a dozen people.

Turkey's deputy prime minister said "there is information that a bomb was planted" on a vehicle.

Thick smoke could be seen rising from the central commercial area of Kizilay. Earlier reports had said some people had been killed in the explosion.

Kurdish, leftist and Islamic militants have carried out bomb attacks in Turkey in the past.

A fire started briefly, but was quickly contained by firefighters. Several vehicles were damaged and windows were blown out in nearby buildings.

Television images showed several parked cars ablaze in front of a local state authority's offices.

Police have cordoned off the area.

A bomb squad was also deployed to the location of the blast, reports say.


----------



## bayram.mtn (Feb 6, 2012)

Terrorism damages people in everycountry


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I think this worth updating; the Foreign and Commonwealth Office give advice dated 17/07/12:

Turkey travel advice

This mainly concerns areas in South East Turkey, but also covers other areas which may be at risk


----------

